# Any tips on unscrewing shower disc on Gaggia Baby Class please



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, so apologies for launching straight in with a plea for help.

I've had my Gaggia Baby Class for about 3 years, I think. I descale it (though maybe not as frequently as I should), but until recently I didn't know I should be unscrewing the shower disc to clean that too. Since I fond out I've been trying, but can't get the screw to undo.

I've tried with the machine cold and hot, but the screwdriver just seems to damage the Phillips head of the screw without it budging.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unplug and empty the machine , turn it upside down on a towel. This will allow you to apply more pressure. MAKE SURE it is a "phillips" screwdriver, as the more usual "pozi drive" screwdrivers are a different tip and will cam out and damage the screw head.

As a last resort you may have to bend the shower screen , fold in half and grip it with a pair of pliers to remove it. Will then require a new screen and screw.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I also find in this instance a stubby screwdriver helps, as you can get it in straight rather than on an angle.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Missy said:


> I also find in this instance a stubby screwdriver helps, as you can get it in straight rather than on an angle.


Personally I would recommend this for undoing or doing up any screw ie the screwdriver should be "square" in use if its not I suggest its called a bodging hammer not a screw driver :-(


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Personally I would recommend this for undoing or doing up any screw ie the screwdriver should be "square" in use if its not I suggest its called a bodging hammer not a screw driver :-(


Lol yes, but in this instance a "standard" looking screwdriver is too long.... You wouldn't recommend a stubby screwdriver for every application? (Bear in mind I'm a girl, who thinks a hammer is the solution to pretty much every problem!)


----------



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks all. Much appreciated. I've ordered a replacement shower disc and will tackle it when that arrives as suspect I may need to bend the existing one to remove it, as suggested.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Personally I would recommend

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-screwdriver-bit-set-mini-ratchet-27-piece-set/9645J?kpid=9645J&cm_mmc=Google-_-Product%20Listing%20Ads-_-Sales%20Tracking-_-sales%20tracking%20url&gclid=COGgy7Ku2s4CFRY6GwodxvQEJw

Allows easy access and can be useful in loads of situations........


----------



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, I had to use El Carajillo's final resort of bending the disk in the end as the screw head was too cammed out to get any traction on it. It's all done now though. Thoroughly cleaned out and a new shower disk in place.

Many thanks again for the advice.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

For the next guy or girl, first tighten the screw a tiny bit, after that You could loosen the screw more easy, it's an proven remedy. ;-)


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I found the best tip to use a tea spoon to tighten them up - impossible to overtighten, and you'll always have a tea spoon on hand to loosen it for cleaning.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Another tip is to unscrew it weekly or fortnightly to clean behind the shower screen.

Never over tighten it when putting it back in and always use a decent tipped screwdriver.


----------

